# Quale HW per server casalingo...

## digu

Ciao a tutti...

Vorrei abilitare un server casalingo... e vorrei dei vostri consigli...

Ho la possibilita' di riciclare un p4 a 2.4Ghz, con una scheda madre economica, 1 gb di ram e un hd da 40GB.

Non vorrei spendere troppo per migliorare quello che ho, ma so gia' di dover procurarmi almeno hd migliori (piu' veloci) di quello che ho a disposizione.

Secondo voi quale sarebbero i requisiti hw ottimali per un server?

Vi chiedo se le seguenti cose sarebbero davvero utili o eccessive:

- scheda per raid sata (per fare raid 5); ce ne sono ad un prezzo abbordabile?

- 3 hd sata a 7200 rpm 100GB sono sufficienti (65 euro l'uno)

- 2 schede eth 100TX intel o 3com per boot via PXE (non saprei il prezzo ma non credo piu' di 30euro in tutto)

- 1 GB di ram e' sufficiente?

Curiosita': la scheda madre puo' incidere negativamente sulle prestazioni? ad esempio sul controller raid pci per sata?

Grazie...

----------

## power83

Io ho preso oggi 3 dischi SATA2 16MB cache adattiva a 66euro l'uno della Western ditgital, garantiti 5anni e 1.000.000 di ore di funzionamento......

La ram basta e avanza anche con X e il mulo acceso.

ps: ma tutto con sta mania del raid5 adesso? A che cavolo vi serve???

Io voglio fare raid 0 con 2 dischi da 160 e l'altro, x puro caso uguale, la / e il sistema........

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@power: Speroo tu voglia anche fare dei bei backup visto che al primo problema va tutto a donnine di facili costumi. 

raid5 piace perchè garantisce un buon compromesso tra spazio sprecato per il recupero e lo spazio totale. Personalmente prediligo il raid1 semplice veloce in lettura e affidabile.

Visto che server è una macchina che fornisce servizi forse è meglio che dici cosa vuoi implementare al fine di poterti consigliare al meglio. 

In genere nel setup di un server in produzione si prediligono elementi come affidabilità e qualità dei componenti e garanzia del vendor. La parola economico di fianco ad un server sta bene come il ketchup sulla pizza.

my 2 cents

----------

## fikiz

non ti basta fare un raid 1 software? mi ha salvato il fondoschiena piu' di una volta

----------

## Kernel78

Dipende tutto dalle tue esigenze, se vuoi fare un server dhcp per la tua rete interna è sovradimensionato, se vuoi usarlo come server dhcp,dns,proxy,mail,http,ntp,ssh,ftp,game,render farm e per giocarci sopra (fornendo servizi a una rete interna e accesso dall'esterno ai tuoi amici) allora è probabilmente sottodimensionato.

In base a cosa ci vuoi fare potresti prendere in considerazione l'idea di implementare il raid via sw, decisamente più economico rispetto al controller anche se si succhia un po' di cpu...

Facci sapere cosa vuoi fare  :Wink: 

@power83

il raid 5 serve per tre motivi:

-affidabilità (se perdi un disco non perdi i dati)

-capienza (puoi mettere insieme più hd e vederli come un'unica unità)

-innegabilmente fa colpo sulle donne (vai a raccontare in un bar che a casa hai un raid 5 e farai strage di cuori  :Laughing:  )

----------

## diego_82

Raid 1 rulez, mi sono trovato in una situazione in cui mi ha salvato il mio carissimo avete-capito-cosa

----------

## Luca89

Per un server casalingo mi sembra esagerato parlare di controller raid, pentium4, dischi sata, 1Gb di RAM e via dicendo. Comunque, digu, dicci quali servizi devi abilitare.

----------

## Deus Ex

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -innegabilmente fa colpo sulle donne (vai a raccontare in un bar che a casa hai un raid 5 e farai strage di cuori  )

 

SuperLOL!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> -innegabilmente fa colpo sulle donne (vai a raccontare in un bar che a casa hai un raid 5 e farai strage di cuori  ) 
> 
> SuperLOL!!!    

 

si si, tu ridi che io mia moglie l'ho conquistata così  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## diego_82

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Deus Ex wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> -innegabilmente fa colpo sulle donne (vai a raccontare in un bar che a casa hai un raid 5 e farai strage di cuori  ) 
> 
> SuperLOL!!!     
> ...

 

E cosa le hai detto? Vieni a casa mia che ti faccio vedere la mia collezione di hard disk?   :Cool: 

----------

## digu

lo userei come server http, ftp, dhcp, dns e dbrl associato a clonezilla per salvarmi le immagini delle macchine che ho a casa...

ho visto i prezzi del raid 5... un po' elevati... mi sa che opto per un raid 0+1

----------

## diego_82

Come configurazione quella di cui disponi già mi sembra adeguata. Ovviamente IMHO.

----------

## Luca89

 *digu wrote:*   

> lo userei come server http, ftp, dhcp, dns e dbrl associato a clonezilla per salvarmi le immagini delle macchine che ho a casa...
> 
> ho visto i prezzi del raid 5... un po' elevati... mi sa che opto per un raid 0+1

 

non vorrei dire idiozie la macchina che hai indicato mi sembra esagerata, io vedrei bene anche un semplice:

pentium3 500 Mhz

64 Mb di RAM

Hard-disk quelli che hai, utilizzati in raid software e/o lvm

2 schede di rete

----------

## digu

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *digu wrote:*   lo userei come server http, ftp, dhcp, dns e dbrl associato a clonezilla per salvarmi le immagini delle macchine che ho a casa...
> 
> ho visto i prezzi del raid 5... un po' elevati... mi sa che opto per un raid 0+1 
> 
> non vorrei dire idiozie la macchina che hai indicato mi sembra esagerata, io vedrei bene anche un semplice:
> ...

 

Il raid sw non mi ispira perche' se ho problemi con kernel credo sia parecchio difficile avviare la macchina. E' buona norma avere un bkp pronto... ma non si sa mai...

Lvm lo utilizzerei cmq per ingrandire o rimpicciolire le partizioni a seconda delle esigenze

----------

## Kernel78

 *digu wrote:*   

> lo userei come server http, ftp, dhcp, dns e dbrl associato a clonezilla per salvarmi le immagini delle macchine che ho a casa...
> 
> ho visto i prezzi del raid 5... un po' elevati... mi sa che opto per un raid 0+1

 

Nessuno ti vieta di implementare un raid5 via sw, io sto facendo così ...

----------

## fikiz

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> non vorrei dire idiozie la macchina che hai indicato mi sembra esagerata, io vedrei bene anche un semplice:
> 
> ...

 

sono d'accordo... raid hardware e RAM a pacchi e' roba da server di produzione per attivita' di un certo peso; in uso casalingo rischi di spendere dei soldi per impiegare tutto quell'hardware all'1%.

i servizi http, dns, ftp richiedono pochissime risorse, a meno che tu non debba servire un grosso numero di utenti.

Io come server casalingo ho riciclato un Pentium MMX 166Mhz con 96 MB di RAM. non fa nemmeno DMA sui dischi, che vanno tirati a canna a 2MB/s con cpu al 100%. Non e' certo un fulmine, ma fa tutto quello che deve fare (server http, proxy con squid, dns, p2p). Naturalmente grazie a linux che riesce a far camminare una carriola come questa  :Smile: 

Piuttosto investi in una macchina sileziosa e a basso consumo, anche se con prestazioni modeste.

il raid sw puoi farlo solo per i filesystem dove metti i dati sensibili. se ti salta il disco con la / ... i dati che contano sono salvi e puoi reinstallare.

----------

## digu

 *fikiz wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   non vorrei dire idiozie la macchina che hai indicato mi sembra esagerata, io vedrei bene anche un semplice:
> 
> ... 
> 
> sono d'accordo... raid hardware e RAM a pacchi e' roba da server di produzione per attivita' di un certo peso; in uso casalingo rischi di spendere dei soldi per impiegare tutto quell'hardware all'1%.
> ...

 

Per usare drbl e clonezilla, con tempi discreti, mi richiede di avere un buon supporto per hd e schede di rete... poi vorrei anche un sistema di backup, che puo' essere appunto il raid 1, e con un raid 0+1, in teoria, si hanno prestazioni e affidabilita'

----------

## digu

Secondo voi, e' meglio avere 1 scheda Gbit o 2 100Mbit in bonding di tipo 5?

----------

## ermannob

 *fikiz wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   non vorrei dire idiozie la macchina che hai indicato mi sembra esagerata, io vedrei bene anche un semplice:
> 
> ... 
> 
> sono d'accordo... raid hardware e RAM a pacchi e' roba da server di produzione per attivita' di un certo peso; in uso casalingo rischi di spendere dei soldi per impiegare tutto quell'hardware all'1%.
> ...

 

Se posso intromettermi...

Condivido pienamente il consiglio sul basso consumo.

A casa mia gira senza sosta una VIA EPIA ME6000 (cpu a 600MHz con dissipatore passivo) con 256MB di ram e 40GB di disco.

Quello che ha da fare è ben poco (mldonkey, samba, posta, tor+privoxy, a volte webserver...) tuttavia lo fa senza nessuna difficoltà.

Ma ecco la parte migliore: consuma non più di 30W!  :Cool: 

Il server di digu sinceramente mi fa paura!   :Shocked: 

----------

## digu

 *ermannob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se posso intromettermi...
> 
> 

 

Certo, ogni consiglio e' ben accetto...

Io sto reciclando hw che ho... a parte gli hd che non sono recuperabili...

quindi l'unica spesa che faccio sono gli hd e un controller raid 0,1 da 25euro...

Tutto il resto lo ho gia' in casa...

Curiosita'... come fa a consumarti solo 30W? che alimentatore stai usando?

----------

## federico

 *ermannob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma ecco la parte migliore: consuma non più di 30W! 
> 
> 

 

In che modo hai calcolato il consumo?

Fede

----------

## federico

 *digu wrote:*   

> Curiosita'... come fa a consumarti solo 30W? che alimentatore stai usando?

 

L'alimentatore non dovrebbe influire, il dato di targa e' l'erogazione massima, ma la minima potrebbe essere di quasi 0 (dipende poi anche quanti watt succhia l'alimentatore a carico nullo)

----------

## ermannob

A dire il vero non l'ho misurato direttamente, l'ho calcolato qui: http://resources.mini-box.com/online/powersimulator/powersimulator.html

----------

## ermannob

 *ermannob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma ecco la parte migliore: consuma non più di 30W!  

 

Uhm... ora che ho ricontrollato... i watt sono 35.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## digu

Chiedo scusa per aver aperto un'altro topic per il solo discorso schede di rete... credevo che l'argomento della discussione poteva essere ritenuto accettabile come topic indipendente...   :Embarassed: 

Continuero' qui il discorso... 

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ammesso e non concesso che il bonding funzioni bene avresti 200 Mbit teorici
> 
> a casa mia 200 Mbit sono molto meno di 1000

 

Certo, su questo non ci sono dubbi.

Ma mi chiedevo se la gestione di piu' richieste di trasferimento dati verso macchine diverse e' limitata solo dall'ampiezza di banda o se incide anche la capacita' del controller della scheda di gestire simultaneamente le varie richieste...

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Deus Ex wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> -innegabilmente fa colpo sulle donne (vai a raccontare in un bar che a casa hai un raid 5 e farai strage di cuori  ) 
> 
> SuperLOL!!!     
> ...

 

Siete terribili!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## digu

Ripropongo la domanda, sulle schede di rete...

La capacita' di una scheda di soddisfare richieste simultanee da parte di piu' macchine e' limitata solo dall'ampiezza di banda?

Cioe' la scheda soddisfa le richieste fino alla saturazione dei 10/100/1000Mbit e ogni altra richiesta viene soddisfatta suddividendo la banda tra tutti i richiedenti o il controller si comporta in maniera diversa?

----------

## Kernel78

 *digu wrote:*   

> Ripropongo la domanda, sulle schede di rete...
> 
> La capacita' di una scheda di soddisfare richieste simultanee da parte di piu' macchine e' limitata solo dall'ampiezza di banda?
> 
> Cioe' la scheda soddisfa le richieste fino alla saturazione dei 10/100/1000Mbit e ogni altra richiesta viene soddisfatta suddividendo la banda tra tutti i richiedenti o il controller si comporta in maniera diversa?

 

Non sono sicuro di aver compreso la tua domanda ...

Se stai chiedendo se una scheda di rete ha una capacità limitata, oltre che alla banda, anche alla gestione di un tot numero di macchine penso che la risposta possa essere no.

Giusto per curiosità quante centinaia o migliaia di client vorresti servire con il server ? e quali servizi ? o la tua domanda è puramente teorica ?

----------

## Luca89

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Giusto per curiositï¿½ quante centinaia o migliaia di client vorresti servire con il server ? e quali servizi ? o la tua domanda ï¿½ puramente teorica ?

 

Quoto, tutto ciÃ² di cui digu sta parlando non c'entra nulla con "server casalingo", almeno che non abbia una famiglia con 4/5 computer a persona o piÃ¹.

----------

## fejfbo

Dovrebbe essere anche una famiglia molto numerosa   :Wink: 

----------

## digu

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Giusto per curiositï¿½ quante centinaia o migliaia di client vorresti servire con il server ? e quali servizi ? o la tua domanda ï¿½ puramente teorica ? 
> 
> Quoto, tutto ciÃ² di cui digu sta parlando non c'entra nulla con "server casalingo", almeno che non abbia una famiglia con 4/5 computer a persona o piÃ¹.

 

La domanda era teorica... era una mia curiosita' su quali vantaggi potesse fornire il bonding delle schede di rete: se oltre all'ampiezza di banda c'era qualcos'altro...

Nella rete che voglio creare ci sono 4 client + il server...quindi era solo curiosita'..

----------

## Kernel78

A logica (quindi potrei toppare) direi che il bonding conferisce solo una maggior ampiezza di banda ed è il sistema che si deve sobbarcare l'onere di elaborare le risposte.

----------

